# UK: Cannabis found at "Hermit's Home"



## LdyLunatic (May 22, 2006)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thursday 18 May 2006
[/font]


Forty-nine cannabis plants with an estimated yield worth £889 were found 
when police raided the South Park home of Jacobstow man Peter Wintle.

Wintle, 54, who was described by his solicitor as "a very easy target 
for police", pleaded guilty to cultivating the class C drug when he 
appeared before Bodmin Magistrates. He was fined £120 with £42 costs.

Prosecutor Suzanne Nicholas said police had gone to Wintle's address on 
March 13 and found a window blacked out in a rear bedroom. There was the 
smell of fresh cannabis and officers sezied 49 plants in various stages 
of maturity from different rooms as well as growing paraphernalia. On 
arrest Wintle told police he had been a cannabis user all his life and 
would continue to grow it.

Chris Andrews, defending, said Wintle rarely went out and "leads the 
life of a hermit".

He smoked the drug in his own home as it helped his state of mind and he 
had used it since the age of 19.

The police knew he grew cannabis and he had become a "very easy target" 
for them.

There was no question he had ever given the drug to anyone and it was 
"nonsense" to suggest the plants had a potential yield of £889 as only 
12 had been mature.

Wintle denied saying to officers he would continue to grow the drug.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 22, 2006)

wow thats f**ked up!


----------



## Ad1 (May 22, 2006)

49 plants for personal use? 

I think £160 fine is lenient

I live in the UK and have about 25 plants, I hope all growers get such an easy let off


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*Poor old dude. Like they really needed to bust him. Christ the old man was growing for his own head. *** is the world coming to. *


----------

